
Ask HN: Is anyone interested in an eco-friendly postcard print API? - msencenb
I run a small app called Postcard Panda (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;postcardpanda.com&#x2F;) which allows people to send a postcard through the iOS app.<p>Is anyone interested in a paid API for postcards? Getting a relationship setup with a printer was a bit tricky, and I&#x27;d like to open it up if other people find it useful. Likely cost of each postcard send would be around $2.50
======
cimmanom
Yes, absolutely! I’ve been thinking about a project that would require an API
like this.

I’m a little surprised that there aren’t already several options. Was pretty
sure I’d seen a couple of services that will print and send letters in
envelopes for you, and have had a phone app for sending printed postcards for
several years now.

Even if they do exist, tho, it can’t hurt to have more competition in the
space.

What would be more “eco-friendly” about your offering than others?

